# --



## BG (Mar 19, 2014)

please remove thread, site and newsletter closing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

David,

Welcome to Kboards as a service provider! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## Cheyanne (Jan 9, 2013)

OOOh I like this! Signing up now!


----------



## Gerald Hartenhoff (Jun 19, 2010)

I just signed up as well.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations on coming up with the idea.   It's my guess it won't be long before you have a winner on your hands with this one!


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm always up for some free promotion. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Subscribed and signed up.
Incidentally, I read on my CHromebook most, but there wasn't an option nor an "Other" to write in.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome. Not sure how I missed this last month. Thanks for the opportunity. How big is your list, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds great, I've just signed up.

I've just enrolled the book I posted on KDP Select, so it's still not showing as such, but it will be soon.

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## mysterygal (Aug 7, 2014)

Excellent idea! I just subscribed and signed up a book. Thank you! I agree. I think you've come up with a winning idea.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

cool! I'll have to remember to submit a new book each week. More post it notes to put on my computer!  





BTW, that Boi meets Girl cover is very cool.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

I think I subscribed and signed up


----------



## Lia Cooper (Jan 28, 2014)

fantastic site!


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Subscribed and tossed one book your way. Thanks!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

It's sounds like an awesome idea.

I don't want to be a downer or anything, but I hope you got Amazon's permission to use KU and Kindle in your title.

I know that they made some site owners change their site names because of that a little while ago.

I think it may even be why this is KBoards now, instead of KindleBoards.

_Note: I know nothing specific, and all my information is based on rumors. If I'm wrong, just ignore me._


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I signed up. Please could I have information about your ads.


----------



## KDMcAdams (Feb 14, 2014)

Signed up and tweeted out the site. I think this is a solid idea, congrats and thanks!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi David - I added a book and subscribed.  Thanks!

Tweeting for you.
Pam


----------



## lostagain (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope this works out well for you. (and me  )  I submitted a book the other day when I saw your ad on FB.


----------



## Jamie Maltman (Nov 1, 2013)

Awesome idea David! Thanks for getting it started. 

I think there's some incredible potential for KU with indies, but nobody is even scratching the surface yet. 

Sent my link, but unfortunately I can't subscribe to KU as a Canadian.


----------



## bubbagump22 (Aug 12, 2014)

I had this idea also but am lazy. It's definitely needed, KU is a hot mess to navigate right now.

hot tip for ya: Ed McBain's 87th Precinct Series


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks. Got mine. One suggestion, if I may: Add cover images.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

My I suggest as a reader that signed up to send the genres that one signs up with only? I signed up for 2 genres but the featured was not what I signed up for and the links I had to scroll and find the genre I did sign up for. I am more interested in targeted type emails. Maybe just me, but I mean the option to pick the genres was there.  

I also can't find a way to update the genre selections, unless I am blind.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

David Sloma said:


> I'm hoping to have the ability to send subscribers only the listings in the genres that they indicated interest in at some point, but that has not been offered, yet. On the signup form there are boxes to check for the genres you like, and this information would be used for that purpose in the future.
> 
> The newsletter is not very long - I keep the number of books listed per issue small, only about 5, so they don't become overwhelming, and are easy to see/scroll through.
> 
> As for updating genre selections the only thing I can suggest at this point is to unsubscribe, then sign up again with your new selections. But since that function is not operating yet (to send targeted newsletters on genre) I think it would be better to wait until an annoucement is made on KUReads.com about it .


Ah, got it. I did finally find the update subscription, its next to the unsubscribe on the very bottom of the emails. In small print. 
But like you said, it doesn't work yet. I was just wondering why I got offers from genres I didn't sign up for. 
And you are right, its just a handful in the email and you are still growing. I am keeping them coming for now. Its a neat idea. Browsing through the KU offerings on the site can be tedious. Especially for books that are outside the top something for each sort criteria. So if I can find books to add to my KU list, its all good.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

David Sloma said:


> It's a good point and one I was struggling with while putting the last newsletter together. I didn't have a fix for the problems I was having, yet still wanted the newsletter to go out on time, so I worked with what I had.
> 
> I didn't want to copy the images from Amazon, as they have the "Look inside" and "Kindle edition" text on them. The other option was to crop out that text, but it would cut out some of the cover, most likely, and would be quite time consuming to do it for each title.
> 
> ...


You can get clean cover images from the Amazon sample. Just right click on the cover image and select 'copy image location' and write in html to resize it in the newsletter, or save the image and resize it yourself.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks good now with all the covers. Nice selection.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Just submitted another title. Thanks, David. The newsletter looks good.
Saul


----------



## lostagain (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey David,
You might want to check out the very top of your template. I get this in my preview of your newsletter under the title:  "Use this area to offer a short preview of your email's content."

Great service, I hope it's helping people!  Thanks.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Very cool. Your turkey book sounds fun.  (I got the top part of the template too.)


----------



## Wolfpack (Jun 20, 2013)

I signed up. If you want to add action adventure, men's adventure and westerns to your list of genre's I'd be happy to fill them up for you.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

Yay, my book's there, and just during my countdown promo, thank you!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right, this is a GREAT idea.

I've signed up for the newsletter and signed up a book as well.


----------



## americansweets (Oct 4, 2014)

Think I'd better sign up too


----------



## LJ (Feb 14, 2014)

signed up and submitted a book...this is a great idea! thanks!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, I don't know what happened, but when I visited the site over a week ago, I clicked on the writers link on the top bar and was taken to a page that said to submit I had to leave a comment, my email address would not be shown, etc. I did that, but it's still there when I visit the site. Except now it says my comment is awaiting moderation. Was there another way to submit that I don't know about? And is everyone seeing my comment and email address when they go to that page or is it just on my computer? For the record, I'm trying to submit the last book in my sig, Angel Wishes.

Joyce


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, I was hoping David would chime in here about what went wrong. I just checked again and it hasn't changed. Glad to know I'm not the only one, Catherine.

Joyce


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, David. So I guess it's all right to post another book to the site.

Joyce


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks David - for putting Deadly Fun in your newsletter.  Very much appreciated.  I'll tweet and put it on my Facebook!


----------



## Geoff Jones (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey David, how long is your waiting list? 

I submitted a short while back and I'm just looking to manage my expectations! Hoping to get a little more traction on KU.

Best,
Geoff


----------



## charlottehughes (Dec 18, 2014)

David.
I just signed up for the newsletter and got the notice I had to confirm from my email, but no letter has come through to click on, not in spam or in the regular email;

I also submitted 2 books but the second one (Tall Dark, and Bad) should probably wait til it's release on Feb 13


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

Just sent in a submission - hopefully it's been received.


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

Just sent you a book and $10. Make it worth my Hamilton.


----------



## LilithKDuat (Apr 22, 2015)

I suggest maybe listing and linking each title in the blog post that announces that KUReads has gone out. That way people who aren't yet subscribed can see the actual content of the sort of thing that the news letter contains.


----------



## vic6string (Aug 9, 2014)

Why do none of the listing services give any love to humor/comedy? Does no one other than me like reading stuff that makes them laugh?! 

Thanks for the service, signed up today. If you ever put up a humor/comedy section, I'll be the first to submit my book.


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm sure some folks want erotica in their emails, but not me, and I was never given an opt-out or opt-in regarding erotica. 

This was tasteless, and bad business practice. I've unsubscribed, and I'll remain unsubscribed until you correct your system to ensure I don't get (to me) offensive material in my inbox.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Locked based on closing of service by OP.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------

